

Ask HN: Quick way to make an A/B testing website? - newyorker

Do you know of any links or more information to make an A/B testing website? I'm thinking of putting one together, but need some more good links.<p>Thanks.
======
huwshimi
What do you want to do exactly? Do you want to build an app to help people do
A/B testing?

It might be worth trying to get in touch with someone like Patrick McKenzie.
His username here is patio11 and his blog is <http://www.kalzumeus.com>. He's
done a lot of writing about A/B testing and has even released a testing
framework: <http://www.bingocardcreator.com/abingo>. I'm sure he has a lot of
thoughts that would be very beneficial (I'm sure there are other people around
here that could impart their knowledge too).

The nature of A/B testing often requires things to be pretty tightly coupled
with the app itself. If you're providing a service for this it'd be
interesting to see how you overcome that.

~~~
newyorker
Yes, I want to create an A/B testing (and other types of market research
testing) on a level up based on consumers preferences. Say they like to read,
so direct the authors tests to them and not to alliterates.

what do you mean "tightly coupled with the app itself"?

~~~
huwshimi
>what do you mean "tightly coupled with the app itself"?

I mean that the developer needs to set up rules for what gets displayed for
the A/B test and then track the results. I guess you could create some kind of
API they could hook into for this.

I may not notice replies here, so feel free to email me about this (email in
profile).

